# i need a good rub for elk steaks



## smokeboxer42 (Mar 15, 2014)

hey i got some elk steaks in dr pepper right now is there a good rub i could use on it


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

I bet Totonka Dust would be awesome on elk! Its sold thru Owens BBQ's website.

I just realized you want a homemade mix. LOL Sorry....

You might try Jeffs rub, I understand its good on everything.


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2014)

[h3]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h3][h3]  [/h3][h3]*Gary*[/h3]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2014)

My all time favorite rub for elk is straight forward, salt, pepper, and garlic. Sometimes I'll add chipotle for a bit of a kick.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum !  IMHO, I use a little garlic salt & pepper on elk....  Wanna let the meat flavor stand out, elk is the best !!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 15, 2014)

I would stick with salt and pepper. Them steaks are a treasure and do not need to be embellished much. Elks taste mighty good. You are a highly fortunate young man. Don't cook em long. As they say..Knock off his antlers..wipe his ass..and run him on by.  lol


----------



## ajbert (Mar 15, 2014)

Less is more when it comes to elk steaks, as in seasoning and cooking.  Very lean meat with the best flavor I have found.  Medium rare at the most with just a touch of salt and pepper works for me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## guruatbol (Mar 16, 2014)

I have one I've used and one I want to try.

I use onion, garlic, salt and pepper.  I want to try Jeff's rub.

Mel


----------

